# wtf / itf-tkd sparring combinations



## don 1980 (Apr 3, 2012)

pls share your tkd combinations here that you use frequently. I might just learn something from you guys. Thanks :drinkbeer


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 3, 2012)

A random example of an ITF Combination would be Jab > Punch > Instep Kick > Reverse Turning Kick. Or Front Leg Side Kick > Reverse Punch > Front Kick.
Im not sure what You can gain from that, but hey.


----------



## mastercole (Apr 4, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> A random example of an ITF Combination would be Jab > Punch > Instep Kick > Reverse Turning Kick. Or Front Leg Side Kick > Reverse Punch > Front Kick.
> Im not sure what You can gain from that, but hey.



We do not have any kind of set combinations that we train in.


----------



## mastercole (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe this is interesting, got to love the slow motion sound effects

[video=youtube_share;8-acGjAZXFQ]http://youtu.be/8-acGjAZXFQ[/video]


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 4, 2012)

mastercole said:


> We do not have any kind of set combinations that we train in.


Are You sure You quoted the right person? Because without knowing, Im not sure how to reply


----------



## mastercole (Apr 4, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Are You sure You quoted the right person? Because without knowing, Im not sure how to reply



I should have quoted Don, not sure how that happened.


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 4, 2012)

mastercole said:


> I should have quoted Don, not sure how that happened.


Ah. In that case, My reply shall be:
I for one approve of not having static combinations. They can be a good teaching aid, to reflect a principle, but trying to learn to do specific combinations is perhaps not aligned with how any given Engagement will work.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Apr 4, 2012)

See:
http://371078645507472465-a-1802744773732722657-s-sites.googlegroups.com/site/ntkdacad/files/TotallyTKD_Issue11_Master_Weiss.pdf?attachauth=ANoY7cqzKnFst_18YOqvEGMzosmLyNGBrEKGQK9hfP-MnoO29SsD9sLF0DfEZ5tYFu4odzTYjl6MhhwF3bTKSULRkpOboFGszXMWHPuIYZaGqcu4ZbLOCcWxSusSQQP7WurjJ_zNi3AgxqMdiEbJ4OECnryzvgR7ybCf0rWUSYuHZ2ZMv1f9mjLCvhrsavo_hMM2V3V5uTGfesOK6fgcyzwqAZ0bdrJIFclZc2svMCu3tn51qSVS2k0%3D&attredirects=0

And 
http://371078645507472465-a-1802744...Dne829oTxdSUAH7AzKkTsvQA8zAg==&attredirects=0


----------



## ETinCYQX (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't teach combo's for the same reason I don't preach "hands up". It's a basic level of sparring that, to me, hinders growth and development as a competitor. "Don't get hit" is a far superior idea to "Hands up", same idea here. 

Like everyone else though hogu drills are a huge part of my classes but that's a different animal.


----------



## mastercole (Apr 4, 2012)

ETinCYQX said:


> I don't teach combo's for the same reason I don't preach "hands up". It's a basic level of sparring that, to me, hinders growth and development as a competitor. "Don't get hit" is a far superior idea to "Hands up", same idea here.



This is absolutely correct. This is where so many Taekwondoin fail to learn, deeply. They have a shallow concept that in sparring training they will "keep their hands up" so they have a slim chance and "blocking" or covering a strike ---- instead of challenging themselves and training instead to develop great timing and get out of the way by **moving** and depend on moving first. 

This is the same for leaning "combo's" for sparring.  Extremely shallow idea, almost caveman like.   Use combo's for fun kiddie/mommy/daddy classes to give them something to do.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Apr 4, 2012)

I always want understanding before physical skills; I think it's more important than anything physical and helps along the journey. Took me a long time to realize that this is how I was learning, though.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Apr 5, 2012)

I teach a total of about 12 combos. I find them useful for beginners who otherwise seemed to start sparring and either look like a Deer caught in the headlights or basicaly would do stuff that was really stupid. 

The combo is used to teach concepts upon which to build  and is the beginning of the story, not the end.


----------



## granfire (Apr 5, 2012)

never had specific combos.

String stuff together, practice it on the paddles, use it in class sparring.

Why?

Because:
So you don't just do one ting, then quit.
Do another thing, then quit.

it's part of learning timing, when to keep going, when to stop.

it's part of learning distance, how to cover it.

So you might start off with something from the front leg, follow with the back leg, which brings you into punching distance.


(as to the hands up...well....I know too many people who feel obliged to kick you in the head should you drop your guard.)


----------



## RobinTKD (Apr 5, 2012)

Simple combo we teach some of the beginners, jab, hook, backfist same hand, reverse knife hand opposite hand. Front kick side kick without putting the kicking leg on the floor, axe kick jab cross.

Combo's tend to be forgotten after green belt though, it then becomes more about reading the fight, about reacting.


----------



## tamaro (Apr 5, 2012)

Some 10th kup belt tactics for WTF style sparring

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6NNqYFhHhw&list=UUVTt4aqxyOS-zWuLPBuISFg&index=12&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu8ZXj4PYZU&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cktJOn5pJgU&list=UUVTt4aqxyOS-zWuLPBuISFg&index=23&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3kfa-csuQg&feature=relmfu


----------



## ETinCYQX (Apr 5, 2012)

granfire said:


> never had specific combos.
> 
> String stuff together, practice it on the paddles, use it in class sparring.
> 
> ...



Yes but if you get kicked in the head you aren't listening to "don't get hit"

It's still ultimately a restrictive mantra/philosophy/what have you. "Don't get hit" is a much more important skill and one that relies on fight IQ rather than a cookie cutter stance or guard. 

Take a look at Anderson Silva, he drops his hands all the time and never gets hit, that to me is the best application of real ring intelligence in MMA. (Yes I am a hopeless Anderson fan.)


----------



## ETinCYQX (Apr 5, 2012)

RobinTKD said:


> *Combo's tend to be forgotten after green belt though, it then becomes more about reading the fight, about reacting.*



Absolutely.


----------

